# Festival für Bootsangler



## Anglerboard-Team (13. August 2006)

Festival für Bootsangler 

BURG a. F. Nun schon zum 5. Mal treffen sich die Bootsangler auf der „Sonneninsel“ zum herbstlichen Gemeinschaftsfischen. Die nach dem Trollingtreffen größte Veranstaltung für sie, das Bootsangel-Festival, findet auch in diesem Jahr vom 13.-15. Oktober in Burgtiefe auf Fehmarn statt. Dann werden wieder Pilk-, Naturköder- als auch Trollingangler ihrer Leidenschaft Seite an Seite rund um die Ostseeinsel nachgehen. 
Beim Gemeinschaftsfischen winken den Fängern der größten Plattfische, Dorsche und Meerforellen Erinnerungspreise. Im letzten Jahr landeten die 74 teilnehmenden Bootsteams mit über 140 Anglern tolle Fische: zahlreiche Flundern von mehr als einem Kilo Gewicht, zweistellige Dorsche und auch einige schöne silberne Forellen. Bedingt durch den warmen Sommer und die eher mäßigen Fänge, sind alle auf die Herbstfischerei gespannt. 
Die Teilnahmegebühr an der vom Boots-Angler-Club und Andreas Weber organisierten Veranstaltung beträgt 30,00 Euro pro Person. Sie beinhaltet unter anderem einen Imbiss am ersten Veranstaltungsabend und ein Schlemmerbuffet am Abschlussabend. Zum Rahmenprogramm zählt die Mitgliederversammlung des Boots-Angler-Clubs.
INFO: Weitere Auskünfte und Anmeldeunterlagen (gegen Voreinsendung eines mit 
1,45 Euro frankierten Rückumschlages) gibt es bei Andreas Weber, Calvinweg 1, 23568 Lübeck, E-Mail: Weber-Luebeck@t-online.de oder auf der Homepage des Boots-Angler-Club unter www.bootsanglerclub.de.






 „Silberne Beute: Das Bootsangel-Festival markiert den Auftakt der viel versprechenden Wintersaison für Kleinbootfans. Nach dem langen Sommer gibt es jetzt die erste wirkliche Gelegenheit, mal wieder auf blanke Meerforellen zu gehen.“

Hier gehts zum kommentieren: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82574


----------

